

Face Hallucination: Theory and Practice (2006) - twic
http://people.csail.mit.edu/celiu/FaceHallucination/fh.html

======
tof
At first I was like 'wow' !

But actually, the dark-hair woman in the "f" picture doesn't seem so correct.
Too much "guessing", totally different faces I suppose.

